# Temporary Insurance



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Guys,

I've been searching around looking for a company that would insure a vehicle on a adhock basis - And haven't had much luck! 

Has anybody out there come across a company that would do such polices??

Ta


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*?*

Very few do as they treat you as a dodgy trader - i.e. you buy and sell cars but don't want the tax man to know. Trade insurance (about £2000 to £3000 a year) is your only hope or substitue insurance where you have a main car but sub it for another for a maximum of 4 weeks at a time. Some insurers do this as long as the main car is a higher group than the subs - but be aware that the main car will not be covered at all during this period - not even for fire or theft. A specialist broker who underwrite themselves is your best bet, either that or win the lottery then you don't need insurance!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

What's the deal with that anyway?

I had an argument with a mate of mine over insurance.. I was under the impression that there was some provision in UK insurance Law where if you had a certain amount of money put aside in an "insurance fund" you didn't need insurance. As I recall it was something crazy like £65k.

I could've dreamt it up though. Sorry to go off topic by the way


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Durzel, 
I think you are right.. I think this applies to cars that are worth hundreds of thousands where the owner puts a large amount of money into a bond and if he/she crashes money is used from that.

Gez


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Gav, I think there's a website called Downunder Insurance or something like that). A relative of ours from NZ recently used them to insure an old van for Europe (   ) . I think you can almost pay by the day if you want but I guess it costs.

I'll try to find out the exact website name or failing that the High Commission might know  

Cheers, Ken


----------

